# Write Your Horse a Profile



## LittleSoph (5 March 2010)

I'm bored and avoiding working... but trying to make it look like I'm doing something important so I don't get asked to do anything else... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





So thought it'd be fun to read about your horse. So please make them a profile...

Thought this might be fun, and waste 5 minutes or so... :lol:
Make your horse a profile...

*Name:* Freddie
*Showname:* Mr. Brightside
*Born:* 2005
*Height: *14.2hh
*Colour: *Piebald
*Breed/Type: *Traditional Cob
*Distinctive Markings: *One blue eye
*Sire:* Smith's Pride
*Dam:* Queenie
*Profile Pic/Mug Shot:*





*Occupation:* Show horse in training
*Likes:* Eating, rolling, sunshine, shows, being nosey, cuddles
*Dislikes:* Being hungry, being confused, winter, mud, lunging
*Favourite food:* Carrots
*Favourite Colour:* Navy blue


Your turn...


----------



## E_Lister (5 March 2010)

*Name:* Ellie
*Showname:* Ellie May
*Born:* 1998
*Height: *14.1hh
*Colour: *Piebald
*Breed/Type: *Traditional Cob
*Distinctive Markings: * Grumpy Face??
*Sire:* ?
*Dam:* ?
*Profile Pic/Mug Shot:* Sorry don't have one on this computer!
*Occupation:* Happy Hacker, yummy mummy
*Likes:* Her foalie Lola, food, hacking, driving, mud, scratches
*Dislikes:* Being left in, being bathed, being taken away from the lovely field to be fussed or go riding 
	
	
		
		
	


	




*Favourite food:* Carrots and apples
*Favourite Colour:* Pink!


----------



## siani1989 (5 March 2010)

Name: ozzy
Showname: prince of darkness
Born: 2006
Height: 17hh
Colour: bay
Breed/Type: warmblood
Distinctive Markings: doesnt have any lol
Sire: ?
Dam: ?
Profile Pic/Mug Shot: 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Occupation: training show jumper
Likes: being rode and being turned out
Dislikes: his face been brushed 
Favourite food: Carrots and apples
Favourite Colour: blue


----------



## Natch (5 March 2010)

Name: Frankie
Showname: Unpronouncable and unspellable for every judge so far 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Born:  irrelevant, acts like a 5 year old regardless of age
Height: 15.2 on an average day. 18hh when he chooses.
Colour: Bay
Breed/Type: Welsh D
Distinctive Markings: patch on quarters
Sire: Well bred
Dam: Well Bred &amp; beautiful
Profile Pic/Mug Shot: too good for your eyes 
	
	
		
		
	


	








Occupation: Field boss, destroyer, peace keeper, mood changer (of humans), taste tester, hacker, teaching Natch how to ride (!), dressage and poncey stuff occasionally.
Likes: Food, mischief, Mud. Occasionally cows.
Dislikes: behing dominated, having to do as one is being told. Occasionally cows.
Favourite food: everything. most unusual favourite food, mince pies.
Favourite Colour: That's for girls.


----------



## TelH (5 March 2010)

Ok I will do a slightly condensed version or else I will be here all day  
	
	
		
		
	


	









Name Riva
Showname Minerva's Young Pretender
Born 1996
Height 13hh
Colour chestnut with flaxen mane and tail
Breed/type Haflinger/Welsh B/C
Occupation showing and jumping

Name Lulu
Showname Minerva Lily Wizz
Born 1997
Height 13.1hh
Colour bay
Breed/type New Forest/Exmoor
Occupation showing and looking pretty

Name Jazmyn
Showname Mockbeggar Gonna Getcha At Minerva
Born 2002
Height 13.2hh
Colour chestnut
Breed/type Forest bred New Forest pony
Occupation showing and being a chestnut mare

Name Elspeth
Showname Alanamoor Miss Ellie At Minerva
Born 2007
Height ickle 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 8hh  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Colour brown
Breed/type reg mini Shetland
Occupation showing and escapology  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Name Ebony
Showname Minerva Over The Rainbow
Born sometime prior to 1984  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Height 14.1hh
Colour dark bay
Breed/type mini TB
Occupation snoozing in the field and soon to be veteran showing too


----------



## Equestrian92 (5 March 2010)

Name: Buddy
Showname: Dun Da Radarc  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Born: 2004
Height: 16.3hh
Colour: Bay
Breed: Irish TB
Distinctive markings: Long kissable lippies  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Sire: Oscar
Dam: Tee Many Martonies (Typical Irish!!!)





Occupation: Training in all disciplines, one day Im going to take mum eventing!
Likes: Eating, lunging at the dogs, ripping down the wood off my stable, taking mum out.
Dislikes: Mum pulling the mud off my face 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 mum tickling my bum cheeks  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Favourite food: Carrots
Favourite colour: NOT red!


----------



## spaglucy (5 March 2010)

Name: Buzzy Bee
Showname: (does not have one yet!) ideas welcome!
Born: 1998
Height: 13.2
Colour: chesnut
Breed/Type: section C
Distinctive Markings: lump on face- floating tooth?
Sire: commander
Dam: tasty morsel
Profile Pic/Mug Shot: 





Occupation: showing, jumping hunting pony and occasional rodeo pony when in season!
Likes: food, using her chesnut ness to the max, jogging
Dislikes: mean people
Favourite food: anything
Favourite Colour: blue


----------



## Irishlife (5 March 2010)

Why not join your horse to Horsebook ( a Facebook App) If you want to check it out look up one of my horses Subaltern Will - you can give him a carrot for me or pet him if you are bored!!!

My guilty pleasure..........................


----------



## TallyHo123 (5 March 2010)

Name: Mia
Showname: Move On
Born:2003
Height: 15.2hh
Colour: Bay
Breed/Type: TB
Distinctive Markings: Tiny tail? (Her foal chewed it off!)
Sire: Night Shift
Dam: Beautford Lady
Profile Pic/Mug Shot:don't have one on this computer
Occupation: A bit of everything!
Likes: Scratches, Being Groomed, Going out in the field, going FAST! Beng fussed over
Dislikes: Horse in the stable next door! Being stabled for long periods, Being hungry
Favourite food: Polos
Favourite Colour: Purple 
	
	
		
		
	


	






Name: Sugar
Showname:Something Sweet
Born: 2008
Height: 14.2hh at the moment 
Colour: Skewbald
Breed/Type: TB x ID
Distinctive Markings:Light Patch of beige above right eye
Sire: Jackson Pollock
Dam: Move On
Profile Pic/Mug Shot: don't have one on this computer!
Occupation: Being a baby in the field 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Likes: Being fussed over, Going for walks, Food, Investigating things, Harrasing people!
Dislikes:Being alone in the stable, The OH! 
Favourite food: Anything edable!
Favourite Colour: Pink!


----------



## Bowen4Horses (5 March 2010)

Name: Raff
Showname: Mr. Rafferty
Born: 2004
Height: 15.1hh
Colour: Bay
Breed/Type: Hanoverian X Wielkopolski (Polish Warmblood)
Distinctive Markings: Dark rim around ears, and wonky stripe on nose. Oh, and i usually have my tongue hanging out. 
Sire: Geronimo (yum)
Dam: A Very Naughty Little Floozy
Profile Pic/Mug Shot:





Occupation: Lovely little field ornament. Although i'm meant to be a SJer/allrounder. My mum is still plucking up the courage to get on me...
Likes: Eating, nuzzling, having my bottom scratched (very close to my bottom hole), being in my stable, picking Iggle up by his mane, chewing toddler's hair (it looks like hay, okay?), carrots
Dislikes: Saddles, rugs, being cold, being left out all the time, my mum being a chicken. 
Favourite food: Bananas
Favourite Colour: i'm so beautiful, i can carry off any colour.


----------



## Equestrian92 (5 March 2010)

Raff's face is sooo gorgeous x


----------



## kbsaff (5 March 2010)

Name: Lennox
Showname: Hendrewen Lennox
Born: 28th June 2003
Height: Not big enough
Colour:I think he's Liver Chesnut under the mud
Breed/Type: Welsh D
Distinctive Markings: 4 white socks &amp; white splodge on belly
Sire: Clyngim Deryn Du
Dam: Hendrewen Royal Lustre 
Profile Pic/Mug Shot: 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Occupation: Lawn Mower
Likes: Biting Me, Charging through field gate and running riot on yard. Throwing buckets at peoples heads. Wrecking stuff. 
Dislikes: Everyone. Discipline, Exercise, being nice
Favourite food: Me
Favourite Colour: Pink..Ahem


----------



## skint1 (5 March 2010)

Name: Bella aka Bellzilla aka Hells Bells 
Showname/Reg Name: Barney's Dancer
Born: 2004
Height: 16.1 or 2 not entirely sure 
Colour: Bay
Breed/Type: Thoroughbred (ex racer) 
Distinctive Markings: has a funny shaped blaze/stripe
Sire: Iron Mask
Dam: Alcalali
Profile Pic/Mug Shot:
 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image]  -this is my daughter on her not me! 
Occupation: hacking a bit of schooling and being totally fly-hopefully one day doing local level sj/xc type stuff
Likes: Food, turn out,hooning about in field with friends,jumping, cantering, butt scratches
Dislikes: travelling, schooling, people messing with mane, slow service  
Favourite food: Mints 
Favourite Colour: Purple


----------



## belle31 (5 March 2010)

MY HORSE

Name: Belle
Showname: Bishopstone Belle
Born: 1997
Height: 16.1hh
Colour: Dark Bay
Sex: Mare
Breed/Type: TB
Distinctive Markings: Dash of white on her nose
Sire: Formidable
Dam: Relatively Easy
Profile Pic:  [image]http://Belle 20th May 09[/image] 
Occupation: Ex Racehorse, Ex Eventer now Happy Hacker and Dressage
Likes: Kisses and TLC
Dislikes: 90% of other horses!!
Favourite Food: Ready Mash (warm)
Favourite Colour: Red

DAUGHTERS PONY

Name: Treacle
Showname: Treacle
Born: 1994
Height: 13.2hh
Colour: Steel Grey
Sex: Gelding
Breed/Type: Welsh x Connermara
Distinctive Markings: Jet Black Legs
Sire: ?
Dam: ?
Profile Pic: [image]http://Katie and Treacle[/image] 
Occupation: Learner, ambition to become PC pony
Likes: Food!
Dislikes: Going in the trailer
Favourite Food: Anything!
Favourite Colour: Blue


----------



## JenTaz (5 March 2010)

Name - Taz
Showname- He doesnt have one i cant decide lol
Born 2005
Height - 16.3
Colour - Grey
Breed - Irish Draught
Markings - eh none but he has a grumpy face most of the time
Dam- ???
Sire - ???
Photo 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Occupation - therapist haha allrounder and happy hacker
Likes - food, jumping, galloping and his big sister molly pony
dislikes - getting clipped, water :O
fav food - marmite covered veg
fav colour - black and blue


----------



## BFG (5 March 2010)

*Name:* Jameson
*Showname:* King of Hearts
*Born:* 1997
*Height: *18hh
*Colour: *Chestunt
*Breed/Type: *ISH
*Distinctive Markings: *Scare on hind leg
*Sire:* John Henry
*Dam:* Didi
*Profile Pic/Mug Shot:*
*Occupation:* Dressage Horse (dont tell him)
*Likes:* Rolling in mud, sunshine, Cuddles, cuddles and more cuddles
*Dislikes:* Cold weather, his own shadow, anything bigger than him
*Favourite food:* good haylage
*Favourite Colour:* Navy blue


----------



## miss_c (5 March 2010)

Name: Genie
Showname: Miss Congeniality
Born: 2004
Height: 15hh
Colour: Bay
Breed/Type: Welsh Cob
Distinctive Markings: Half of bottom lip is pink, small bit of white on near fore.
Sire: Unknown
Dam: Unknown
Profile Pic/Mug Shot:






Occupation: All rounder
Likes: Food, showing, food, jumping, food, schooling, food, hacking, food...
Dislikes: No food, dressage, no food, walking, no food...
Favourite food: Food
Favourite Colour: Purple &amp; Green


----------



## Lippyx (5 March 2010)

Love this... here's mine (bear with me as Horlicks isn't mine yet!!):

*Name* Horlick
*Showname* My Painted Lady (if she had one!)
*DOB* May 2005
*Sex* Mare
*Height* 16hh
*Colour* Skewbald
*Breed* Warmblood X
*Distinctive Marking* White "eyebrows" above eyes
*Likes* Carrot, apples... any treat really!
*Dislikes* being socialable with other equines!
*Occupation* Eventing Wanabe!


----------



## Fiona9 (5 March 2010)

Name: Frankie
Showname: Ol Blue Eyes
Born: 1994
Height: 14-14.2hh
Colour: Piebald
Breed/Type: Cob
Distinctive Markings: Blue Eyes, Eyelashes are black on one eye and white on the other, Musical Note on his neck
Sire: ?
Dam: ?
Profile Pic/Mug Shot: Dunno how to put one on!!!
Occupation: Making mummy poor
Likes: Rolling in the muddiest part of the field, food, hacking,  jumping (not with me tho)
Dislikes: Having his legs clipped
Favourite food: Anything
Favourite Colour: Baby Blue, Red, Black


----------



## Blaise (5 March 2010)

Name: Gem
Showname: Diamond In Disguise
Born: 1999
Height: 16hh
Colour: Dark Bay
Breed/Type: TB
Distinctive Markings: 2 white socks, star &amp; snip on face
Sire: ??
Dam: ??
Profile Pic/Mug Shot:







Occupation: Field ornament at the min, hopefully eventing soon.
Likes: Eating, pulling faces at mom, loafing in field
Dislikes: Wormers!!
Favourite food: Carrots,apples, anything i can find really.
Favourite Colour: Red




Name: Lola
Showname: Haven't decided yet
Born: 2006
Height: 14.3hh to withers, 15.1hh to bum  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Colour: Blanket Spot
Breed/Type: Appaloosa X TB
Distinctive Markings: Lots of spots!!
Sire: Puzzleman
Dam: ??
Profile Pic/Mug Shot:







Occupation: Just being backed, hopefully eventing one day 
Likes: Just about everything (i'm very friendly)
Dislikes: Being confuzed, being dragged away from my hay &amp; made to work.
Favourite food: Apples and haylage
Favourite Colour: Green


----------



## Bowen4Horses (5 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Raff's face is sooo gorgeous x 

[/ QUOTE ]

thank you! he has the kindest face ever.i fell in love with him when i first saw it pop over the stable door... x


----------



## Kub (5 March 2010)

*Name:* Harry
*Showname:* Cherokee VIII (urgh)
*Born:* 2008
*Height:* 14.1hh
*Colour:* Tricoloured Bay Tobiano
*Breed/Type:* Traditional Cob
*Distinctive Markings:* White strip under chin
*Sire/Dam:* Neither, I just came to be
*Profile Pic/Mug Shot:*







*Occupation:* Doing nothing mostly, showing soon
*Likes:* Food, food and more food, having my neck scratched, going for walks, attempting to eat anything and everything, salt licks, looking like an emo, pulling mum's toggles and then letting go
*Dislikes:* Waiting for food, having my mane washed, crazy dogs appearing out of nowhere, lambs, being blinded by my emo hair
*Favourite food:* Carrots and polos
*Favourite Colour:* Mud splattered


----------



## MrsElle (5 March 2010)

Name:  Blue

Showname:  Murthwaite Boy Blue

Born:  May 2007

Height:  14hh

Colour:  Grey

Breed:  Fell

Distinctive Markings:  Two white spots on nearside, which will go when I white out.

Sire:  Murthwaite Windrush

Dam:  Can't remember off hand!

Profile/Mug Shot:







Occupation:  Tester of patience.  Court Jester.  Demolition expert.

Likes:  Being nosey.  Eating everything.  Dismantling brick pigsty brick by brick.  Throwing bricks at anyone who anoys me.  Being the boss.  Chasing dogs.  Being bossy.

Dislikes.  Doing as I am told.  Dogs.  Anyone going near my mum.

Favourite Food:  Everything

Favourite Colour:  NOT Pink!


----------



## MrsElle (5 March 2010)

Name:  Chad

Showname:  Haven't got one

Born:  2000

Height:  14.2

Colour:  Piebald

Breed/Type:  Gypsy Cob

Distinctive Markings:  Half wall eye

Sire and Dam:  Of unknown parentage *sob*

Profile/Mug shot:







Occupation:  Big girls blouse.  Happy Hacker.

Likes:  Food.  Ellie and Chad.

Dislikes:  How long have you got? 

Favourite Food:  Anything

Favourite Colour:  Pink.


----------



## Kub (5 March 2010)

MrsElle - he is gorgeous! Glad I don't have that much white to wash though lol!


----------



## MrsElle (5 March 2010)

Name:  Ellie

Showname:  Don't have one

Born:  1982

Height:  16.2

Colour:  Bay

Breed/Type:  IDx

Distinctive Markings:  None

Sire and Dam:  Unknown

Profile/Mug shot:







Occupation:  Retired

Likes:  A quiet life.  Having my ears scratched.  Having my fly rug on in summer.

Dislikes:  Flies.  Dogs running between my legs.  Blue when he is throwing things at me.

Favourite Food:  My 16+.  Mum is cruel, we don't get treats 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Favourite Colour:  Brown


----------



## Winklepoker (5 March 2010)

Name: India Aka Belinda Britches!!
Showname: Suggestions Welcome please 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Born: 2005
Height: 16.1hh
Colour: Bay
Breed/Type: Irish TB 
Distinctive Markings: Scar on front of cannon on hind leg
Sire: Alderbrook
Dam: Suir Decision
Profile Pic/Mug Shot: 





Occupation: Dressage and Show jump trainee, hopefully eventing next year 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Likes: My boyfriend Harry smelling my lady bits and biting at my bottom!
Dislikes: Having my mane pulled A LOT!!
Favourite food: Carrots
Favourite Colour: Pink (to make the boys wink!!)


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (5 March 2010)

Name: Star
Showname: Prophet's Star
Born: 2005
Height: 16.2hh
Colour: Bright Bay
Breed/Type: TB
Distinctive Markings: Dent in forehaed under forelock
Sire: Daylami
Dam: Profit Alert
Profile Pic/Mug Shot:Cant do pics at work, but see sig!
Occupation: ex racer in re-training as a dressage horse, competing nov, schooling med
Likes: Grapes (red,seedless),having his stifles scratched,showing off his poncey trot.
Dislikes: polos, apples,galloping,loading!
Favourite food: grass
Favourite Colour: well navy and grey are team colours!


----------



## MrsElle (5 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
MrsElle - he is gorgeous! Glad I don't have that much white to wash though lol! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you, he is rather lovely 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I am dreading trying to get him clean, he looks nothing like that photo at the moment, more like a bog monster!


----------



## Kub (5 March 2010)

Hehe I know exactly what you mean! If the weather is nice next week, I will be testing my whitening techniques for the coming showing season...


----------



## Coffee_Bean (5 March 2010)

Name: Bean
Showname: Sookholme Allegra
Born: 1999
Height: 15hh
Colour: Dark Bay
Breed/Type: Trakehner x Riding pony
Distinctive Markings: The prettiest face ever
Sire: Kir Royal
Dam: Longriver Aria
Profile Pic/Mug Shot:





Occupation: Happy hacking
Likes: Food, mud, rolling, hacking. Jumping once upon a time.
Dislikes: Farrier, vet, needles etc 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Favourite food: Cheese Sandwiches and fanta.
Favourite Colour: PINK

Quite possibly the horse I will love more than any other.

Name: Lady
Showname: Marshalstown Lady
Born: 2005
Height: 16.3hh (and rising)
Colour: Skewbald
Breed/Type: Irish Sports Horse
Distinctive Markings: Well she is pretty distinctive 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Sire: Aughabeg Patch
Dam: Monamar Girl
Profile Pic/Mug Shot:





Occupation: Baby in training 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Aiming at eventing.
Likes: Bucking, working, eating, pole work.
Dislikes: Mud 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Favourite food: Carrots.
Favourite Colour: Purple


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (5 March 2010)

NAME:- Missy
SHOWNAME:- Comets MissDeMeanor
BORN:- March 2006
COLOUR:- Bay
HEIGHT:- 16.2hh
BREED:- Reg Irish Sports Horse 
DISTINCTIVE MARKINGS:- Centre whorl right in the middle of her head, also donkey ears ! .
SIRE:- Rachelle Comet
DAM:- Miss Carjanju
OCCUPTION:- In progress, showing, working hunter, showjumping, dressage etc .
DISLIKES:- Being told what to do . 
LIKES:- Carrots, apples, firing things across the yard, getting out into the field to have a good roll . 
FAVOURITE COLOUR:- Green . 

MUG SHOT :-


----------



## FanyDuChamp (6 March 2010)

Name: Cappy
Showname: Captain My Captain
Born: 1996
Height: 17.3hh
Colour: Sabino Chestnut
Breed/Type: KWPN Gelderlander 
Distinctive Markings: Sabino, reindeer spots 
Sire: Will post exact name when I find his  passport (all dutch to me!)
Dam: Ditto
Profile Pic/Mug Shot: Him not enjoying parelli!





Occupation: Dressage and schooling
Likes: Jumping, kisses, mud, scratches and being turned out.
Dislikes: Hacking alone, Parelli (with a passion) and our vet!
Favourite food: Carrots, apples, ginger biscuits and Kendal mint cake, preferably chocolate covered.
Favourite Colour: White.

 Name: Doodle
Showname: Fany Du Champ De La Petite Ville
Born: 1997
Height: 14.2hh
Colour: Bay roan
Breed/Type: Ardennes (Trait Ardennais)
Distinctive Markings: 
Sire: Prince De Degaar
Dam: Vedette De Chevemont 
Profile Pic/Mug Shot: 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Occupation: hacking and schooling, and will be showing.
Likes: EATING kisses, her BF Roy and being turned out.
Dislikes: work, empty buckets, being left alone.
Favourite food: never found anything she won't eat!
Favourite Colour: Pink.


----------



## JoBo (6 March 2010)

Name: Bodey

Showname: Bodes Well

Born: 2003

Colour: Piebald

Breed/Type: Gypsy cob X

Distinctive Markings: His moustache.  

Sire: Unknown

Dam: Unknown (no not a cow)

Profile/Mug shot:










Occupation: A bit of everything
Like: Eating and hunting.

Dislikes: Dressage, being hungry.

Favourite Food: Everything.

Favourite Colour: Blue


----------



## Shortcut (6 March 2010)

Name: Tobias or Toby 
Showname: Lysdal Shortcut
Born: 1995
Height: 15.2hh
Colour: Dark brown
Breed/Type: Danish warmblood
Distinctive Markings: His star into a stripe on his face and he also has white spots on his back legs (but I don't know if there scars or not) lol
Sire: Aga Khan
Dam: Luci
Profile Pic/Mug Shot: 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Occupation: Dressage horse, ponyclub allrounder.
Likes: Licking things, showing off.
Dislikes: Biffa lorries...
Favourite food: His likit treat thing, meadow herb treats.
Favourite Colour: He loves every colour!!!


----------



## monkeybum13 (29 March 2010)

Name: Lacey
Showname: Destiny Queen
Born: 2005
Height: 16.2hh
Colour: Bay
Breed/Type: Tb X 
Distinctive Markings: None, not even a smidge of white
Sire: Destiny Son
Dam: Back in Business
Profile Pic/Mug Shot:






Occupation: Attempting to become a future eventer
Likes: Eating as much as she can
Dislikes: Mints
Favourite food: Carrots
Favourite Colour: Green (to remind her of grass)


----------



## RuthnMeg (29 March 2010)

Name: Meg
Showname: Fools Edition
Born: 1st April 1996
Height: 15hh on a normal day, 16hh on a 'tall day'!
Colour: Dark Brown with Roany bits
Sex: Mare
Breed/Type: TB X Welsh D  (AKA Welbred)
Distinctive Markings: Big star, and scar on NH hock
Sire: Type Edition
Dam: 'Gem' (Fancy posh, unspellable welsh name)
Profile Pic: 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Occupation: Eventer, happy hacker, good jumper!
Likes: Attention, Being number 1, jumping, going fast, BOYS! and going to parties.
Dislikes: mane pulling (do you want to live?) medicines and vets.
Favourite Food: pony nuts, polos and carrots
Favourite Colour: Blue and Red


----------



## black_horse (29 March 2010)

Name: Delicia
Showname: Westcote Delicia
Born: 2002
Height: 16.3hh
Colour: Black, 1x white sock, 1x white star on forehead
Breed/Type: Purebred pink papered Hanovarian
Distinctive Markings: White scars on all four legs, white sock with white hoof, brand for Hanovarian GB
Sire: Donnerswchee
Dam: St Pr Santina
Profile Pic/Mug Shot:






Occupation: DRessage and Show horse
Likes: Cuddles,flirting with boys, cantering around, rolling, playing, kisses and her ears being played with
Dislikes: men with harsh voices/tall men, other mares in season, riders using her bum to stop, not being able to be a horse, cereals.
Favourite food: Carrots, cups of tea and polo's
Favourite Colour: red or white


----------



## Saxon_Jasmine (30 March 2010)

Name: Jasmine, or Little Mite
Show name: Naomh Mhuire (means Hail Mary in Irish!)
Born: 2001
Height: 15.1
Colour: Dark bay
Breed: Irish TB
Sire: Luso
Dam: Insan Girl
Occupation: learning to be an eventer
Likes: Food, jumping, being taken for walks after schooling, escaping
Dislikes: Dressage schooling, coming in from the field
Favourite food: Hay and grass
Pic:


----------



## Toffee44 (30 March 2010)

Name: Winston
Showname: Winston
Born: 1998
Height: 15.3hh
Colour: Piebald
Breed/Type: Irish Gypsy Cob
Distinctive Markings:Small scar near side of blaze
Sire: Some Gypsy Cob in Ireland (poss x shire)
Dam: Some Gypsy Cob in Ireland(poss x shire)

Profile Pic/Mug Shot:
	
	
		
		
	


	





Occupation: Ride and Drive (maybe show)
Likes: Eating, Eating, Eating, Breaking down new fences, Playing with other horses because my girlfriend wont  oh and Eating
Dislikes: Being ignored, My Girlf chatting to bloke next door, big scary irish men, and loose sheep on the road
Favourite food: Anything I can get my hooves one
Favourite Colour: Purple


----------



## Toffee44 (30 March 2010)

Name: (responds too) Toffee, pony, squiff 
Show name: Toffee Allsorts
Born: 1993
Height: 14.2h
Colour: Bright Bay
Breed: Welsh Sec Dx NF
Sire: Some Sec D
Dam: Some NF 
Occupation: Family Pony
Likes: Food, rolling, Amy, have a scratch, Jumping and Galloping  
Dislikes: Being lame and not being allowed to gallop and jump, hedge dragons, drain dragons, plastic bag dragons, winston going for a gallop without me. 
Favourite food: Bananas and Apples


----------



## millseysister (30 March 2010)

Name: Lily
Showname: Franklyn's Ross
Born: 15/06/2005
Height: 15.3hh
Colour: Grey
Breed/Type: ID x TB
Distinctive Markings: Big ears
Sire: Tedross
Dam: Can't remember
Profile Pic/Mug Shot:not sure how to get them on here!
Occupation: Showjumper/eventer in training, although currently taking it easy due to lameness
Likes: treats, attention, cuddles, galloping
Dislikes: having the dressings changed on her poorly leg 
Favourite food: Badminton Herby treat thingies
Favourite Colour: Not sure she has one, maybe pink or red


----------



## aimeejay (30 March 2010)

*Goes away and sobs to herself that she doesnt own her own horse*


----------



## wizbit (30 March 2010)

Name: Stripes
Showname: SOS Racing Stripes
Height: 16hh
Colour: Bay tobiano
Breed/Type: Warmblood
Distinctive Markings: Large brown diamond on right shoulder
Sire: Stanhopes Odwig
Dam: Stanhopes Mulina
Occupation: Allrounder future event(??)
Likes: Eating, eating, eating, eating, eating.....
Dislikes: Being hungry, angry people, lunging, monotony, doing just one job
Favourite food: Carrotts, apples, bananas, mr. johnsons herbalicious treats!
Favourite Colour: black, blue, anything "boy colour" 
Good points: VERY loving, gentle, kind, handsome, clever, amusing
Bad Points: More mood swings than me


----------



## Scheherezade (30 March 2010)

Whay aye Pet!

I'm a bit o' a canny lad from Gateshead originally, bu' lived in Co.Durham most ma life. Nae smohkin', GSOH; Ah like tae wrap mah 'ed in ma leed rope, mam says I "antagonise" tha other 'orses, but ah just like a bit 'o fun! Like countryside walks - to tha field, any further is effort. Ah am the cheekiest oss on't yard, bu' everyone loves me, cause ah give good cuddles an never bite or kick. Only Sam next door when naeones looking, but it's funny to wind him up.

WLTM small pony (they cannae run as fast as me, an' ah feel like a racehorse. Mam calls us a "willy wufter") fae tag chase, hidin' behind when mam brings the bridle, an cosy nights in watchin' tha magpies united.

Champion!


(Disclaimer: I am RUBBISH at Geordie accents, and so occasionally the above does slip into Yorkshire  )


----------



## MontyandZoom (30 March 2010)

Name: Zoom
Showname: Zulmita
Born: 1997
Height: 14.3hh
Colour: Bay
Breed/Type: Argentinean TB
Distinctive Markings: One eye!
Sire: Kaluctoo Bay
Dam: Creme de la Creme
Profile Pic/Mug Shot:





Occupation: allrounder
Likes: galloping, flirting with boys, going out and about
Dislikes: horse drawn vehicles, her ears being touched
Favourite food: bananas
Favourite Colour: purple


----------



## lady_annabelle (30 March 2010)

name: annie
show name: lady annabelle carregybryn
born: 17th april 2005
height: 14.1hh
breed: welsh d
Sire: forgot
dam: forgot
coulour: bay
distinctive markings: white blaze and four white socks
profile pic/ mug shot: 
	
	
		
		
	


	





occupation: being trained but likes to put her heels in and do nothing
likes: eating, mud, going as fast as i can, seeing if i can throw mummy off 
dislikes: other horses most of the time, rain, strangers hate men 
favourite food: steak pasties
favourite coulour: au naturale


----------



## ecrozier (30 March 2010)

Name: Jai
Showname: Mister J
Born: 1996
Height: 14.2hh
Colour: Bay
Breed/Type: Polish Arah
Distinctive Markings: Half a blaze on his face, and freezemark
Sire: Gast
Dam: Jerzaleka
Profile Pic/Mug Shot:





http://www.ultimate-images.co.uk/cg...45-1445-1500;i=27;img=1028031-vasr-02852c.jpg
Occupation: Mum's favourite, also a RC allrounder/low level eventer
Likes: Jumping, proving anyone who doesn't like arabs wrong, rolling (every day, as soon as mum lets me go), and eating people's clothes/watches/jewellary/hair....! Getting my little brother into trouble by biting him when mum isn't looking so he nips her and gets told off
Dislikes: Being dirty, mud, puddles, 
Favourite food: Anything with sugar particularly horselyx
Favourite Colour: Secretly pink, but mum won't let me wear it as everyone already thinks I'm a girl!


Name: Roo
Showname: Tomcroft Rupert
Born: 2006
Height: 16.2hh
Colour: Bay
Breed/Type: Scottish Sports Horse
Distinctive Markings: Two little white spots on his side and a white snip/star
Sire: Vinnie Jones MF
Dam: The Captain's Flight
Profile Pic/Mug Shot:











Occupation: Still considering my options...mum and dad are both SJers so maybe that, or eventing....
Likes: My friends, playing rough in the field, being groomed
Dislikes: Being dirty, vets, chiropractor, saddler
Favourite food: Anything thats in my treat ball
Favourite Colour: Think I look rather handsome in anything really


----------



## HOLCHE (30 March 2010)

Name: Chester
Show Name: Victor Meldrew
Born: 1987
Height: 16.1hh
Colour: Do you really need to ask with a name like Chester?
Breed: Irish Hunter
Distinctive Marking: Big head
Sire: ?
Dam: ?
Occupation: Grass Quality Control & Part time babysitter
Likes: Eating, Retirement
Dislikes: Being kept waiting for meals, mane pulling & beard trimming
Favourite food: Carrots & Apples
Mug shot:


----------



## charlie76 (30 March 2010)

Name: Meeka
Showname: Baltimore Van Du Cumul
Born: 2001
Height: 17.3hh
Colour: Bay
Breed/Type: Belgian Warmblood
Distinctive Markingsrophets thumb mark on near side neck
Sire: Denver
Dam: Can't remember- will check passport
Profile Pic/Mug Shot: 





Occupation: Dressage horse and male model!
Likes: Food, work, hacking,life!
Dislikes: His right hind leg line being clipped- everywhere else is not an issue- weirdo!
Favourite food: Digestives
Favourite Colour: White and bling of course!


----------



## cloudandmatrix (30 March 2010)

Name: Matrix
Showname: Colliyers Calypso
Born: 2001
Height: 12HH
Colour: Black
Breed/Type: Welsh Mountain Pony
Distinctive Markings: slightly wonky blaze and four white socks
Sire: someone famous lol
Dam: Can't remember
Profile Pic/Mug Shot:not sure how to get them on here!
Occupation: inhand show pony in training
Likes: any food, galloping, eating,
Dislikes: people touching his back legs, baths, being on a diet, men
Favourite food: likits
Favourite Colour: green and red

Name: Cloud
Born: 2002
Height: 14hh
Colour: blue and white
Breed/Type: lightweight cob
Distinctive Markings: freckles on ears, random blue patches
Sire: no idea
Dam: no idea
Profile Pic/Mug Shot:not sure how to get them on here!
Occupation: future pc star, being reshooled after a difficult start in life
Likes: food, cuddles, people, jumping, attention
Dislikes: cyclists, being wet, fluffy girth covers
Favourite food: carrots
Favourite Colour: baby blue


----------



## jessamess (30 March 2010)

Name: Tiger
Showname: Av Kubla Khan 
Born: 2002
Height: 16hh 
Colour: Bay
Breed/Type: Pure Bred arab 
Distinctive Markings: 3 white socks, weird shaped star/splodge  
Sire: Aja Shaka Khan 
Dam: FFeme FFattal 
Profile Pic/Mug Shot:











Occupation: Ridden and Inhand show horse 
Likes: Work!!! He LOVES being ridden!!! He also LOVES FOOD ha ha and being groomed
Dislikes: Not being bought in and put to bed ha ha, having his breakfast/lunch/dinner late, running out of hay in the night 
Favourite food: POLOS!!!!


----------



## jessamess (30 March 2010)

I ADDED MORE HA HA WOULDN'T LET ME CHANGE MY ONE ABOVE  


Name: Tiger
Showname: Av Kubla Khan 
Born: 2002
Height: 16hh 
Colour: Bay
Breed/Type: Pure Bred arab 
Distinctive Markings: 3 white socks, weird shaped star/splodge  
Sire: Aja Shaka Khan 
Dam: FFeme FFattal 
Profile Pic/Mug Shot:
Showing off





Jumping 





Hunting 






Occupation: Ridden and Inhand show horse, also alround!!! Jumps, xc's... hopefully future eventer too
Likes: Work!!! He LOVES being ridden!!! LOVES JUMPINGGG and HUNTING!!!! He also LOVES FOOD ha ha and being groomed
Dislikes: Not being bought in and put to bed ha ha, having his breakfast/lunch/dinner late, running out of hay in the night 
Favourite food: POLOS!!!!


----------



## Cash (30 March 2010)

Bramblemonty you just made me spit Nescafe all over my history revision..PMSL.
Right, I'll attempt to do one for my new boy 
Name: Cash
Showname: State Dilemma
Born: 2001
Height: approx 16.1
Colour: Bay
Breed: TB
Distinctive markings: Prophet's thumb mark, on off side shoulder/neck. Cute wonky pink and white on nose.
Sire: Green Desert
Dam: Nuriva
Picture/Mug shot:





Occupation: Object of desire to mares. (and hopefully RC activities and low level eventing once we get a saddle fitted  )
Likes: Not really sure yet, only got him yesterday  So far have established: rolling, eating. 
Dislikes: As above. So far established: people crowding round his stable door (he gets a bit of stage fright  ), waiting to be turned out
Favourite food: Again, not sure- so far we've only gone down the conventional polos and carrots route 
Favourite colour: I am establishing it as red. I don't think he cares


----------



## jnb (30 March 2010)

Name:Becks
Showname: Becks (never understood the show name thing! )
Born: 2000
Height: 15.1hh
Colour: Grey
Breed/Type: Irish cob
Distinctive Markings: Scar on lip (from before I had him )
Sire: don't know
Dam: don't know
Profile Pic/Mug Shot: Will post later as Photobucket not playing!
Occupation: Show Cob, Dressage Diva, Mummy's Little Treasure, Daddy's Superstar (!)
Likes: Being at a show. Daddy (especially what lives in his pockets!) Showing off. People admiring me. Horsehage. Galloping in the ring. Getting sashes!
Dislikes: Bathing if it involves cold water (but is to be tolerated as it makes me more gorgeous!). Other horses riding too close - I kick. Mummy when she gets cross with me. Having my ears trimmed (but see above: to be tolerated as is necessary beautifying)
Favourite food: Liquorice treats, carrots (anything except rubbish hay!)
Favourite Colour: I look good in everything


----------



## cindars (30 March 2010)

Name:  Sami
Show Name: Spasiba
Born: 27th May 2001
Height:  14.2
Colour:   Chestnut
Breed:    Arab
Distictive Marks: Three white socks slight roaning in the coat and top of tail
SireDedja Des Forges
DamFaery Wand
Profile shot: Got one but can't get it up here
Occupation:  Just hacking at present after a career in racing and showing
Likes: Everybody - food and being with other horses
Dislikes: MUD
Favourite food:  Anything
Colour:  Blue


----------



## Orv (30 March 2010)

Name: Orvis
Showname: Carnaval Circus
Height: 17hh
Colour: Dapple Grey
Born: 1st May 2000
Breed/Type: Dutch Warmblood X TB
Distinctive Markings: None just dapples
Sire: Carnaval Drum
Dam: My Books Are Best







Occupation: Dressage Horse (trying) was previously an Eventer
Likes: bogging off going to and from the field, winding up field mates, curling his lip up
Dislikes: Hacking, being shouted at
Favourite food: Malteasers, biscuits, ANYTHING including eating mobile phones!
Favourite Colour: Anything goes with a grey
Good points: Big sense of humour
Bad Points: Naps!


----------



## JessPickle (30 March 2010)

Name: Pickle
Showname: Eagles Pick Pocket
Born: 1992
Height: 17.1hh
Colour: Bay
Breed/Type: Clyesdale x
Distinctive Markings: Freezemark!
Sire: Not a clue, on passport "unknown"
Dam: Same as above
Profile Pic/Mug Shot: 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Occupation: Schoolmaster
Likes: Rolling, Hacking, Eating, Jumping (mainly on grass), Chilling with his best friend Henry
Dislikes: Flatwork, Jumping small jumps, Box rest, Hay
Favourite food: Carrots
Favourite Colour: Green


----------



## michellev123 (30 March 2010)

Name: Oscar
Showname: Highfiled Lucky Oscar
Born: april 2008
Height: 15.0hh at the moment
Colour: Skewbald
Breed/Type: Dutch WB cross TB
Distinctive Markings: Odd square on near side and half white half bay patch on withers!!
Sire: Kodack kolour
Dam: Lady Xantha
Profile Pic/Mug Shot:







Occupation: Being a Baby!!
Likes: Cuddles, his friends, his mummy, eatting, being groomed and having his itches itched!""
Dislikes: Not being allowed on the hay pile!!!
Favourite food: Anyhting mum is eating!!
Favourite Colour: Baby blue


----------



## Nickles1973 (30 March 2010)

Name: George
Show name: Sentinelese 
Breed. Irish TB 
DOB: feb 2003
Sire: Cape Cross
Dam: Savage
Occupation. Previously a flat racer now a happy hacker with dressage potential. (Mum needs to improve her schooling lol~)
Likes: Food, being turned out and getting totally covered in mud, his friend Nosey.
Dislikes: Anybody else but Mum! Hacking on his own but we're getting there. 
Claim to fame: Half brother to Sea the Stars, 2009 Champion racehorse!  
Picture. Just realised I have none on my laptop, must be remedied soon.


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (30 March 2010)

Name: Hattie
Showname: Sennen Haiti
Born: 1996
Height: 15.3hh
Colour: Dark Bay
Breed/Type: Thoroughbred.
Distinctive Markings: The slightest little bit of white hair for a star.
Sire: Unknown on passport.
Dam: Unknonwn on passport.
Profile Pic/Mug Shot: 





Occupation: Happy hacker, side saddler, dressager and jumper at local shows.
Likes: Eating, rolling in mud, jumping and hacking.
Dislikes: Having her girth done up, being in a stable, schooling and dressage.
Favourite food: Anything.
Favourite Colour: Pink.


----------



## JenHunt (30 March 2010)

*Name:* Ron
*Showname:* Bilsdale Ronnie
*Born:* 1996 allegedly
*Height: *16.2hh
*Colour: *Bay
*Breed/Type: * according to the passport "Irish" (likely IDx)
*Distinctive Markings: *vitiligo on the face
*Sire:* If only I knew
*Dam:* If only we knew
*Profile Pic/Mug Shot:*













*Occupation:* hunter/eventer
*Likes:* Eating, Hunting, Jumping, Sleeping
*Dislikes:* Hard work, dressage
*Favourite food:* Grass from the wrong side of a fence
*Favourite Colour:* green (for grass) or black and white for cross country colours


----------



## Ziggy_ (30 March 2010)

Name: Autumn
Registered Name: Imperial Dancer
Born: 1997
Height: 16.2hh
Colour: chestnut
Breed/Type: TBxIrish
Distinctive markings: Twin whorls on her forehead, loss of use mark
Sire: Unknown
Dam: Unknown
Profile Pic:







Occupation: Ex-eventer, these days happy hacker, escapologist and extreme show-off
Likes: Galloping, jumping, travelling
Dislikes: Being overtaken
Favourite food: Grass - surprisingly unfussed about other treats
Favourite colour: Green


----------



## Archiesmummy (31 March 2010)

Here's one for Archie ...

Name: Archer (on passport) but known as Archie
Showname: If he had one it would be 'Mummy's Baby'
Born: 2002
Height: 16.2 and a bit
Colour: Piebald but passported as skewbald ???
Breed/Type: ID x Cob
Distinctive Markings: Has a marking on his nearside that looks like a rockabilly, complete with quiff!  For some strange reason I always think its a vision of Elvis.  White eyelashes on one eye, black on the other.  
Sire: ID x somewhere in Lincolnshire
Dam: ID/Cob somewhere in Lincolnshire
Profile Pic/Mug Shot: Please see siggy
Occupation: Kept man/man of leisure most of the time, oh and occassional very safe hacking horse
Loves: His mummy, eating, sunshine, being nosey, cuddles, carrots, me itching his scratchy bits, mum taking him out exploring the countryside
Dislikes: Being shut in his stable
Favourite food: Carrots
Favourite Colour: Bright blue
Personality:  Is a laid back gentle giant who loves everyone.  Is kind and loves a fuss.  Has the very occassional moment of growing a foot taller when something catches his eye but then thinks 'oh, can't be bothered' and settles down again.


----------



## JenJ (1 April 2010)

Have nothing to add in terms of a profile, but I just wanted to say I've loved reading this thread 

One day...


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (1 April 2010)

Name: Seren
Showname: Seren!
Born: 1990
Height: 14.2hh
Colour: Red Bay, black mane & tail, black socks
Breed/Type: Gypsy Cob
Distinctive Markings: Tiny white snip of hair on her hind pastern with a thin white stripe running down the centre of her hoof
Sire: Some handsome devil! lol
Dam: A pretty gypsy cob!?!?
Profile Pic/Mug Shot:


----------



## kitkatz4life (1 April 2010)

Name: Rene
Showname: Renegade
Born: 1998
Height: 14.3HH
Colour: Grey
Breed/Type: Arab
Distinctive Markings: Pink nose, black markings on pink nose, one black foot.
Sire: Sky Eagle
Dam: Mystic Madam
Profile Pic/Mug Shot:















Occupation: General riding horse, trainee endurance horse. 
Likes: Eating, rolling, being beautiful, cuddles, getting dirty, being scratched on his chest, plus many more I can't think of on the spot.
Dislikes: Wind, rain, tractors, invisible bush monsters, etc.
Favourite food: Baileys Low-Cal Balancer
Favourite Colour: The colour of the bag that the treats are in.


----------



## RuthnMeg (1 April 2010)

Name: Juno
Registered Name: Juno
Born: 1987
Height: 14hh
Colour: Mouse Dun
Breed/Type: Arab x welsh x ??
Distinctive markings: Large star, small snip, 3 socks and scar on NS flank
Sire: Unknown
Dam: Unknown
Profile Pic:





Occupation: Field ornament, companion, peace keeper. Retired in style.
Likes: Fuss, cuddles, face rubs AND hot air balloon watching!!
Dislikes: Having her hind feet picked up as she is very stiff.
Favourite food: Carrots and polos
Fav colour: Baby blue


----------



## RuthnMeg (1 April 2010)

Name: Biggles
Registered Name: Dark Horse
Born: 1982
Height: 16.1hh
Colour: Dark Brown
Breed/Type: TB
Distinctive markings: Star
Sire: Unknown - A french horse
Dam: Unknown
Profile Pic:





Occupation: Retired, chilling and eating.
Likes: Polos and being groomed
Dislikes: - horrid weather!
Fav food: Haylege and carrots
Fav colour: Brown


----------



## Cazzah (1 April 2010)

Name: Baz

Showname: First Friend

Born: May 2001

Height: 16.2

Colour: Bay

Breed: TB

Distinctive Markings: About four flecks of white hair on head which are a feeble attempt at a star.

Sire: Mark of Esteem

Dam: Bustira (by Busted)

Profile/Mug Shot:







Occupation: Eventer in training.

Likes: His two female donkey field mates, eating, eating, more eating, spending my money, galloping, jumping and occasionally very ponsy dressage moves to impress the laydees.

Dislikes. Grooming. 

Favourite Food: Everything and anything

Favourite Colour: Blue.


----------



## LGequestrian (3 November 2012)

Name: Apple

 Showname: ??

 Age: Seven

 Height: 13.2hh apparently, but I suspect she's a little bigger

 Colour: Piebald

 Breed: Irish Cob 

 Distinctive Markings: Unicorn-shaped patch on her left neck, so cool.

 Sire: Some gorgeous mare.

 Dam: One handsome fella.

 Pic: Argh can't get it on! -_-

 Occupation: Just general riding, pottering about in the school.

 Likes: Food, turnout time, feeding time, food, knocking me over in the stable, food.

 Dislikes: Having the girth tightened, work, staying in at night, no sign of food...

 Favourite food: Anything edible. Or even anything that looks edible.

 Favourite colour: Green for grass, brown for pony nuts,  ornage for carrots, red for apples, yellow for hay - oh, there's too much choice!


----------



## Carrots&Mints (3 November 2012)

Name: Alfie
Showname: Prince Alfie
Born: 1994
Height: 15.3hh
Colour: Bay
Breed/Type: Cleveland Bay Cross
Distinctive Markings: Has a 3rd nipple or a pea on his chest! Scars on chins from an old tendon injury
Sire: ?
Dam: ?
Profile Pic/Mug Shot: Sorry don't have one on this computer!
Occupation: Cheif grumps!!! Happy hacker / a little bit of showing
Likes: Food, treats, carrots, apples, custard creams, cuddles, not doing any work, overlooking the rest of the heard, walking out of the stable
Dislikes: Being brushed, cuddled (he's a macho horse doesn't have time for cuddles), having no food, being out in the rain, being in his stable when its sunny (rare occasion) 
Favourite food: Ginger nuts and solaro ice lollys
Favourite Colour: Light blue


----------



## FfionWinnie (3 November 2012)

*Name:* Winnie
*Showname:* Elcon Sweet Tiger Lily
*Born:* 2011
*Height: * about 12 hh never measured her
*Colour: *Chestnut sabino
*Breed/Type: * Welsh sec A
*Distinctive Markings: * many but my fave one is a very long whorl on her neck
*Sire:* Erm I'd have to look it up
*Dam:* Erm I'd have to look it up
*Profile Pic/Mug Shot:*





*Occupation:* pointy toed Arab head ****** (eta toss er! Not rude!!) in training  but really a child's pony in training!
*Likes:* Eating
*Dislikes:* Not eating
*Favourite food:* Any edible, many in edible
*Favourite Colour:* Pink!


----------



## Lexie81 (3 November 2012)

Name: Esmee

Showname: C'est la vie

Age: 8

Height: 16.2hh

Colour: Dark Bay

Breed: Selle Francais x Oldenburg

Distinctive Markings: cute little tiny snip on her nose.

Sire: Italic Des Salines

Dam: Drageene

Pic: can't make it work!

Occupation: learning to be a showjumping horsey, via a bit of dressage and lots of lovely hacks!

Likes: being scratched and cuddled, food, being worked, her field, mud, being nosey, a thorough groom while trying to groom me back, having her mane and tail pulled, licking the farrier, knocking the wheelbarrow over when I'm poo picking, jumping out of her field to show off.

Dislikes: Being stabled, having her eyes and nose wiped, girth being done up, not being ridden for a day.

Favourite food: Any treats, polos, carrots. Quite partial to pepsi max

Favourite colour: every blue and green rug I've put her in she has trashed....but the blue and red ones she is fine with and never damages them. Think therefore that she has an issue with wearing green!


----------



## caramel (3 November 2012)

Name: Handy
Showname: Handy Money
Born: 1997
Height: 17.1hh
Colour: Bay
Breed/Type:Thoroughbred 
Distinctive Markings: White scar on left hock, white scar back right hind, star.
Sire: Imperial Frontier (US)
Dam: Cryptic Gold
Profile Pic/Mug Shot: 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Occupation: Happy hacker/nanny horse.
Likes: Food, hacking, ponies/youngsters, mares! (he's a right flirt), mud, galloping around the field, showing off!
Dislikes: being brushed, cuddles, having his girth done up, alpacas, having his teeth done (we're working on that!), opening/closing gates, waiting, puddles, getting wet.
Favourite food: Pears, carrots, apples, malt loaf! Anything edible!
Favourite Colour: Brown


----------



## JenHunt (3 November 2012)

*Name:* Ron
*Showname:* Bilsdale Ronnie
*Born:* 1996 (ish)
*Height: *16.2hh
*Colour: * Red Bay with vitiligo
*Breed/Type: * ID type
*Distinctive Markings: * vitiligo
*Sire:* ?
*Dam:* ?
*Profile Pic/Mug Shot:*





*Occupation:* Hunter, donkey impressionist, and haylage thief
*Likes:* Eating, sleeping, hunting and jumping (in any order!)
*Dislikes:* Being hungry, being tired, being crowded
*Favourite food:* anything!
*Favourite Colour:* grass

*Name:* Tom
*Showname:* Thomas V
*Born:* 1996 (ish)
*Height: *16.0hh
*Colour: * Dark Bay/Black
*Breed/Type: * Welsh C x Hannoverian
*Distinctive Markings: * whorls up both sides of crest up near the ears
*Sire:* Philip Pembroke
*Dam:* ?
*Profile Pic/Mug Shot:*





*Occupation:* Hunter, SJ'er, Nosey Parker, Exhibitionist with a penchant for public urination! 
*Likes:* Eating, jumping, being very nosey, being the centre of attention
*Dislikes:* Being hungry, being cold, being alone, hate being ignored!
*Favourite food:* there's foood? where? how did I miss it?
*Favourite Colour:* ooooh shiiiny....


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (3 November 2012)

Name: Nell
Showname: Neylanee Nell
Born: 2009
Height: 14.1 (Still growing I think)
Colour: Dark bay with blagdon coming out in summer
Breed/Type: Traditional Gypsy Cob
Distinctive Markings: Unusual/uneven blaze and speckles of white near her stifle
Sire: ?
Dam: ?
Occupation: Currently a pet  Not yet broken
Likes: Eating
Dislikes: Being hungry
Favourite food: anything
Favourite Colour: green grass....
Profile Pic/Mug Shot:


----------



## Shantara (3 November 2012)

Name: Ned
Showname: Bazinga
Born: 2001 (probably)
Height: 15.1hh
Colour: Bay
Breed/Type: Standardbred
Distinctive Markings: 2 hind socks
Sire: N/A
Dam: N/A
Occupation: Hacker
Likes: Galloping, jumping, sleeping, eating, cuddles.
Dislikes: Going out alone, me getting on, being told off.
Favourite food: Polos
Favourite Colour: Red or hi-viz
Profile Pic/Mug Shot:


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (3 November 2012)

It's my first post so apologies if I do this wrong. 

Name: Bonny
Showname: Atlanta Georgia
Born: 1995
Height: 16.1
Colour: Seal Brown
Breed/Type: Appendix
Distinctive Markings: You just know her when you see her 
Sire: Zero Nevada
Dam: Colorado Insight
Profile Pic/Mug shot: 






^Also excuse the bridle, our old one had been worked into the ground. We had this on hand. 
Occupation: All around, although we mainly focus on showjumping and hacking. I daresay we are both improving at the showjumping. 
Likes: Her people (she's very much a one human girl), food, a good gallop and jump. 
Dislikes: People not treating her with respect, being bored. 
Favorite food: Grass and apples. 
Favorite colours: Hunter green and Sunset Orange.


----------



## alainax (3 November 2012)

*Name:* Titan
*Showname:* Pride of Benown ( he came with that name lol)
*Born:* 2007
*Height: *16.2hh
*Colour: *Flea Bitten Grey with a tiny bit of dappling
*Breed/Type: *Irish draught x
*Distinctive Markings: * 3 white hooves and one black one. 
*Sire:* 
*Dam:* 
*Profile Pic/Mug Shot:*





*Occupation:* Working hunter/ dressage horse in training
*Likes:* Eating, singing, the radio, being fussed, cats. 
*Dislikes:* Being alone, any whips, anyone scaring him
*Favourite food:* meadow herb treats
*Favourite Colour:* mud...


----------



## Love (3 November 2012)

Name: Kenny
Showname: Jim Bob Cross (-_-)
Born: 2007
Height: 14.2 hh
Colour: Dapple grey
Breed/Type: Connemara
Distinctive Markings: dorsal stripe
Sire: Earl of Newbridge
Dam: Unknown
Occupation: Working hunter and ridden m&m in training!
Likes: eating, chilling, eating, getting into trouble, eating, doing things he shouldn't, eating, escaping, hacking with his bestie.... Eating. 
Dislikes: Being shod... Hence why we are now barefoot -_- and hacking alone
Favourite food: Anything edible... And not edible infact (eg zips, clothes, phones, etc)
Photo: not sure it will work as on phone


----------



## Love (3 November 2012)

Oh yay it worked


----------



## all about Romeo (3 November 2012)

Name: Romeo
Showname: Playboy
Born: 2003
Height: 15.2hh
Colour: Bay
Breed/Type: TB
Distinctive Markings: Playboy bunny on his bum 
Sire: Daylami
Dam: Luana
Profile Pic/Mug Shot:






Occupation: Horse of leisure
Likes: Eating, cuddles ,horslyx orginal
Dislikes: The rain, mud, being cold, having his tummy brushed or clipped, the farrier
Favourite food: horslyx orginal
Favourite Colour: Baby blue


----------



## showpony (3 November 2012)

Name: Twix
Showname: Cavaliers Joy de Vivre
Born: 2008
Height: 16.0hh
Colour: Skewbald
Breed/Type: ISH 
Distinctive Markings: Bishops Thumb
Sire: Cavalier Jump for Joy
Dam: Osama Bin Betsie
Profile Pic/Mug Shot: 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Occupation: Future Eventer! 
Likes: Her Mummy coming to rescue her from the field! & being groomed which I always fall asleep during...
Dislikes: Not being turned out daily, my stupid looking stable rug! 
Favourite food: sugar free polos & carrots & parsnips
Favourite Colour: Soon to be plumb


----------



## NativePonyLover (3 November 2012)

Name: Peter
Showname: N/A
Born: 2006
Height: 13.3hh/14hh
Colour: Bright bay - or at this time of year, mud and clay coloured.
Breed/Type: New Forest
Distinctive Markings: Forest branded,
Sire: ?
Dam: ?
Profile pic/mugv shot: Can't attach one on my phone! 
Occupation: The yard's loveable rogue. Or sometimes, just the yard rogue.
Likes: Showing people who is the "real boss", winding other horses up and then wandering off the picture of inmocence, untying himself and/or escaping out of stables, rolling in the muddiest part of the field, food, hacking, 
bucking, napping and attracting general 'Oohs' and 'Aahs' from constant displays of ahem, "atleticism!"
Dislikes: All other forms of work, bar hacking.
Favourite food: Anything!
Favourite Colour: Mud or poo coloured!


----------



## Hunter93 (4 November 2012)

Name: Hunter
Showname: Shroccos life
Born: 2007
Height: rising 16hh
Colour: Dark bay
Breed/Type: Thorough bred
Distinctive Markings: Always cutting himself!
Face: nope
Sire: schrocco
Dam: life is life
Profile Pic/Mug Shot: Me forcing a cuddle 
Occupation: Hacker, eater? Growing up, ambition to jump
Likes: food, stable, hacking with company, people, hay.
Dislikes: going out alone, me throwing carrots! 
Favourite food: Alpha beet, hay
Favourite Colour: blue


----------



## fidleyspromise (4 November 2012)

Name: Tilly
Showname: Carrobes Odyssey (was Tilly's Promise)
Born: 2002
Height: 14.2hh
Colour: Muddy Grey
Breed/Type: Highland (considers herself to be a TB)
Distinctive Markings: White Knees from falling and grazing them
Sire: NK
Dam: NK
Profile Pic/Mug Shot:






Occupation: Running mum ragged, failing that - a bit of everything.
Likes: eating, being inquisitive, competing, 
Dislikes: Being hungry, not competing and seeing others competing, horses invading her space
Favourite food: Carrots
Favourite Colour: Purple

                                  * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

Name: Fidley
Showname: Fidley Emocion
Born: 2007
Height: 14.2hh
Colour: Bay
Breed/Type: New Forest
Distinctive Markings: White bankd aroud one coronet, one heel is white, white star
Sire: Sturtmoor Safari's Hot Spark
Dam: Fidleywood Frenzy
Profile Pic/Mug Shot:






Occupation: Companion to Tilly
Likes: eating, being inquisitive, cuddles, spending time with people
Dislikes: Being hungry, not getting out to see things, being scared
Favourite food: Apples
Favourite Colour: Red


----------



## Dipsy83 (4 November 2012)

Name: Dipsy
Showname: Serendipity
Born: 2006
Height: 14.2
Colour: Black
Breed/Type: Welsh Sec D x Gypsy cob
Distinctive Markings: bit of a wonky stripe on her pretty face
Sire: unknown on passport 
Dam: unknown on passport 
Profile pic/mugv shot:see profile pic
Occupation: Happy hacker with next years shows in mind, being a stroppy mare when mummy tells her to do something and not asks first.
Likes: being groomed and being made a fuss of, nibbling on mummys pockets looking for treats
Dislikes: Puddles, the wind blowing horse eating leaves at her, schooling.
Favourite food: Anything!
Favourite Colour: any as soon turns into mud colour.


----------



## ridefast (4 November 2012)

*Name:* Rosie
*Show name:* Gypsy Rose Lee
*Born:* 2007
*Height:* 15.1
*Colour:* Piebald
*Breed/Type:* Sports horse trapped in a cobs body
*Distinctive markings:* Half black face half white face
*Sire:* ??
*Dam:* ??
*Mug shot:*




http://s1179.beta.photobucket.com/user/fredhead1/media/DSC00161.jpg.html
*Occupation:* Happy hacker with big dreams
*Likes:* Eating, farting, pooping, rolling, bucking, hacking, scratching, sleeping
*Dislikes:* Having a bath
*Favourite food:* Everything
*Favourite colour:* Navy blue and red


----------



## Madam Min (4 November 2012)

Name: Chloe
Showname: Doesn't have a show name but nicknames range from Madam Min, Chloekins, ChloBo
Born: 1999
Height: 15.1 hh
Colour: Black
Breed/Type: Anglo Arab X
Sire: ?
Dam: ?
Occupation: Dressage diva and show jumping
Likes: Show jumping ( with Dad as he jumps big!) carrots, being a diva, rolling over in mud or a fresh straw bed
Dislikes: Mum being a chicken and not jumping big! Other horses!
Favourite food: Carrots
Favourite colour: Pink






Name: Amber
Showname: Kilcloghan Buffet
Born: 2007
Height: 16.3 hh
Colour: Chesnut
Breed/Type: Reg ISH
Sire: French Buffet
Dam: Vanessa Holly
Occupation: Show jumper in training
Likes: Food, food, food!
Dislikes: Food thats not destined for me!
Favourite food: Any, I am a belly on legs!
Favourite colour: Blue


----------



## WelshD (4 November 2012)

Name: Milo
Showname: Idyllic Harry Patch
Born: 2009
Height: 11hh
Colour: Grey
Breed/Type: Welsh Sec A
Distinctive Markings: pink and dark nose
Sire: Delami Darth Vadar
Dam: Nineoaks Esmerelda
Occupation: lawnmower but hopefully will been shown
Likes: His stable, being warm and getting in your face
Dislikes: Rain. Anything within a 50 mile radius of him while he is eating. Being told off for getting in your face
Favourite food: Extra strong mints
Favourite Colour: Navy blue

Name: Oscar
Showname: Kingshill
Born: 2011
Height: 11.2hh
Colour: Steel Grey
Breed/Type: Welshie
Distinctive Markings: thick thatch of mane
Sire: ?
Dam: ?
Occupation: lawnmower
Likes: Getting in Milo's face, crapping extensively
Dislikes: Anything that makes him jump. Being on a constant diet, being told off by Milo for being in his face (s*it rolls downhill and all that...)
Favourite food: anything and everything even if not edible
Favourite Colour: red


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (4 November 2012)

Name: Ozzy
Showname: Ibbe Polka Armouretta
Born: 2008
Height: 16.2
Colour: Bay
Breed/Type: Warmblood 
Distinctive Markings: socks and stripe
Sire: Lord Z
Dam: Alecsca D'or (Pik Solo)  
Occupation: Student
Likes: Jumping, being in his stable, eating 
Dislikes: being out, cars
Favourite food: Anything!.
Favourite Colour: Hes not fussy!

Picture:







Name: Shan
Showname: My Harlequin II
Born: 8 year old
Height: 15.2
Colour: Chestnut
Breed/Type: ISH
Distinctive Markings: sock and stripe
Sire: Harlequin Du Carel
Dam: Davvit Star
Occupation: Full time pain/ showjumper
Likes: Jumping sometimes, being wild, rearing
Dislikes: Being controlled, being fetched in, jumping sometimes
Favourite food: Shes fussy!
Favourite Colour: Blue 

Picture:


----------



## catwithclaws (4 November 2012)

Name: Megan
Showname: Megan's Flight
Born: 1992
Height: 16.1hh
Colour: Liver Chestnut
Breed/Type: Irish Sports Horse
Distinctive Markings: Small patch of bright chestnut under forelock
Sire: Riot Helmet (TB)
Dam: Maggie Eton
Occupation: General fun all rounder
Likes: Cool original Doritos, Belvita biscuits, jumping
Dislikes: Haylage, having the girth tightened, pheasants bursting out of hedges
Favourite food: Maryland cookies
Favourite Colour: Green


----------



## Django Pony (4 November 2012)

Name: Bob
Showname: Anablaha Con
Born: 2007
Height: 15.1hh
Colour: Black
Breed/Type: Friesian x Cob
Distinctive Markings: 4 white dots on his nose
Sire: Unknown
Dam: Unknown
Profile Pic/Mug Shot: 






Occupation: Dude!
Likes: Eating, cuddles.
Dislikes: Not much, he's pretty laid back 
Favourite food: Coolmix & chaff
Favourite Colour: Purple


----------



## Stopper (4 November 2012)

Name:Katie 
Showname:Kaitness Lass
Born:1990
Height: 15.1 but shrunk so now 15.00 on her tiptoes!
Colour:fleabitten grey
Breed/Type:Connemara X
Distinctive Markings:dark nose
Sire:????
Dam:???
Profile picture/mug shot





Occupation:eventer in training
Likes:food,sunbathing,hacking,jumping
Dislikes:rain,scary rocks and branches
Favourite food:dog treats
Favourite coloururple


----------



## Janah (4 November 2012)

NAME:  Worry
SHOW NAME: Why Worry
BORN: 1991
HEIGHT; 14.2HH
COLOUR: Dun
BREED: Highland x TB
DISTINCTIVE MARKIINGS: Chocalate dipped ears, Dorsal stripe, spiderweb on forehead, pale stripe on underside belly.
OCCUPATION: Ex low level dressage/hack/pleasure ride.   Now on box rest.
LIKES: Food, any sort will do.  Being scratched on his withers/shoulders. Being groomed.
DISLIKES:  Being snogged. Men!


----------



## SpottyTB (4 November 2012)

Name: Gem
Show name: Polka Rowes
Born: 2006
Height: 15.1 and 3/4
Colour: Bright bay roan (????)
Distinctive markings: I think she's pretty distinctive in general to be honest!
Occupation: Manly jumping, hunts occasionally, hacks out well, nannies other horses in traffic, just a general all rounder!!!
Likes: Food, jumping, cantering/galloping, HUNTING, lots of attention
Dislikes: Her saddle being put on (gets all fidgety) about it...
Sire: Drops
Dam: Kilbeg Jenny
Favorite
 colour: Black and Silver







Name: Hugo
Show name: Royal Update
Born: 3rd May 2012
Height: To make 16.2hh
Colour: Dark Bay
Distinctive markings: a small white star and 1 white hind sock
Occupation: General lard @ss atm, eating me out of home and house, being miserable, time waster. Eventually i hope to show him in hand and then under saddle and eventually jump him!
Likes: His feed bucket, carrots, his face being scratched, his best friend Prince
Dislikes: Sometimes me and most people (still having the i hate the world phase after being weaned), being told off, running out of hay/feed - which means he has to actually walk to get grass, the rain.. about it so far..
Sire: Update
Dam: Arka
Favorite colour: Royal blue


----------



## albeg (4 November 2012)

*Name:* Bob
*Showname:* Robert
*Born:* 2001
*Height: * 14.2hh
*Colour: * Grey
*Breed/Type: * Connemara
*Distinctive Markings: * Too many whorls to count
*Sire:* Champion Bob
*Dam:* Cuan Cashla
*Profile Pic/Mug Shot:*





*Occupation:* TREC pony, resident fatty
*Likes:* Eating, mud, rolling, jumping (out of his field), mud
*Dislikes:* Being washed
*Favourite food:* Anything that someone else is eating
*Favourite Colour:* Mud

ETA: Hope photo sizing is ok, has been resized on photobucket but doesn't seem to have made a difference here. Will remove if it's distorting the forum.


----------



## Olivia16 (4 November 2012)

*Name: Ben
Showname:Mo Chara(Irish for my friend)
Born: 1999
Height: 14.3hh
Colour: Dark Bay
Breed/Type: Connemara x
Distinctive Markings: White whorl on his withers
Sire: ?
Dam: ?
Occupation:showjumper, hunter, hacker,  a best friend to his mistress!
Likes: Bread, licking people, going REALLY fast, jumping, chilling in the field, food, being  nosey!
Dislikes:Anything that comes out of nowhere!, being in the stable for a long  time, some horses, not being let gallop!
Fvourite food: Anything that can be eaten but absolutely hates honey! 
Favourite Colour:*He doesn't care ! He knows he looks lovely in any colour!


----------



## Olivia16 (4 November 2012)

Don't know what happened with the bold there


----------



## LollyDolly (4 November 2012)

*Name:* Killakeen Sandy (Sandy) 
*Showname:* Mr. Fahrenheit 
*Born:* 2006
*Height:* 14.3
*Colour:* Perlino
*Breed/Type:* Native (Irish Cob/Connemara/Welsh D)
*Distinctive Markings:* His marble eyes and large prophets thumb mark on his neck.
*Sire:* He's far too common to have a recorded pedigree!
*Dam:* See above.
*Profile Pic/Mug Shot:*






*Occupation:* I'd like to think that he is a dressage horse in training, however at the minute he is more like a fat, hairy yak-like creature. 
*Likes:* Food, galloping, jumping, food, being warm, scratchies, food, cups of tea & food.
*Dislikes:* Things which aren't food, being cold/wet, being turned out for more than 4 hours, anything remotely spook-worthy & clippers.
*Favourite food:* Anything edible. 
*Favourite Colour:* Are colours a food?


----------



## albeg (4 November 2012)

LollyDolly said:



*Favourite Colour:* Are colours a food?
		
Click to expand...

Love it!!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (4 November 2012)

Name: Megan VI
Breed: Welsh Sect D X TB
Height: 14.3 hh
Sire: Abutaman
Dam: Nebo Gypsy
Colour: Black
Occupation: Trying my owner's patience
Favourite food: Green lush grass!
Favourite passtime: Going lame


----------



## Megibo (4 November 2012)

Name: Meg
Showname: Mystic Meg
Born: 1999
Height: 13.3hh
Colour: Bay
Breed/Type: Welsh D
Distinctive Markings: Pink chin and little pink diamond on nose
Sire: Cilsane Brenin Du
Dam: Bedwbach American Express
Profile Pic/Mug Shot: 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Occupation: Happy hacker, at the moment! 
Likes: Eating, food, cantering, food, going fast, food, being in the field, food..
Dislikes: Being hungry, being in the stable too long, being made to wait for anything
Favourite food: Anything edible. My human.
Favourite Colour: Purple as put on me by my human!


----------



## dollymix (4 November 2012)

Name: Dulcie
Showname: Dulcie Grey
Born: 2006
Height: Daren't measure her! So let's just say 'bloody huge'!!!! 
Colour: Steel grey
Breed/Type: Irish Draught
Distinctive Markings: one white foot, dark body but very white mane and tail
Sire: Attwood Black Laughton
Dam: Mandalay
Occupation:On Her Majesty's secret service, detecting all potential ninjas in any given situation! (Aspiring all rounder when not in the day job)
Likes: have a scratch, attention, tea time, jumping
Dislikes:tractors or anything motorised! other horses coming near her stable, not being given due attention when putting so much effort into door banging, being in the field past tea time
Fvourite food: Kendal Mint cake!
Favourite Colour:White - means Kendal Mint cake!
Mug Shot:







Name: Luna
Showname:Celestial Star
Born: 2005
Height: 14.2hh
Colour: Dark Bay
Breed/Type: Welsh Dx
Distinctive Markings:an E shaped star
Sire: Foxhey Dark Angel
Dam: Dolly
Occupation:Full time Diva and wanna be super-star!
Likes: cuddles, flicking her mane in a very L'Oreal "because I'm worth it" way and going as fast as possible in any given situation....especially if there are jumps involved!
Dislikes:cows, being ignored
Fvourite food: Anything!
Favourite Colour: Dark bay - after all she thinks she is the most beautiful thing in the world, so why pick anything less than perfection?! 
Mug Shot:


----------



## Megibo (4 November 2012)

Name: Nesta
Showname: Doesn't have one yet! 
Born: 2000
Height: 14.3hh
Colour: Bright bay
Breed/Type: Welsh D
Distinctive Markings: nothing distinctive, perhaps her 'sprinkling' of white on one of her forelegs 
Sire: Tardebigge Royal Magic
Dam: not sure, would have to check passport! 
Profile Pic/Mug Shot: 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Occupation: Being gotten fit for competition!
Likes: Eating, going slowly, staying in the field and not doing work, going slowly, food, theatrically snorting at everything and everything
Dislikes: Being wet, cold weather, not being wrapped up, the clippers! Doing work, having to move quickly, plastic bags, my nose being touched...I better stop there !
Favourite food: Anything edible. 
Favourite Colour: Baby pink!


----------



## legyield (4 November 2012)

Name: Tia
Showname: Show Me Secrets
Born: 2010
Height: Approx 14hh/14.1hh
Colour: Skewbald (bay tobiano to be precise)
Breed/Type: Cob X Appaloosa (not 100% certain)
Distinctive Markings: stripey feet, white schlera round her eyes and quite distinctive face markings
Sire: No idea..
Dam: A 14.2hh coloured cob
Occupation: Full time hungry hippo, pain in the a*se, alpha mare and general jealous busy body! 
Likes: bread, all food in general, being given lots of attention, being out 24/7!
Dislikes: having to move faster than a walk, annoying foals trying to play with her, other horses around her mum
Favourite food: any kind of bread!
Favourite Colour: hunter green because it suits her so well 
Mug Shot:






Name: Quest
Showname: Mill Conquista
Born: 2012
Height: About 13hh
Colour: Bay dun (greying)
Breed/Type: PRE
Distinctive Markings: A dorsal stripe, two whorls on her neck
Sire: Mejicano XXIX
Dam: Aislada
Occupation: Being a sleepy little foal that likes to jump over nettles and follow her big sister (Tia) around.
Likes: Tia, having her tea, playing with the other youngsters, jumping over nettles, pretending to be a TB in a PRE body.
Dislikes: being left on her own or if the rest of the herd gallop off and she doesn't immediately click on that she'll need to move her legs to keep up.
Favourite food: her youngstock mix!
Favourite Colour: ..not sure she has one yet
Mug Shot:


----------



## georginapaddywak1997 (16 July 2015)

Could you message me please I recently bought this horse and would love to know more about her past


----------

